# High Peaks Low Dubs 2012. (VAG event)



## brock (Aug 8, 2007)

Following on from last years sunny but wasp-y event held at the Bullithorn Pub, we are pleased to be able to hold it in the same location again.

This year promises to be bigger and better, with special 'bootiful' guest DJ promising fresh, funky summer sounds.

There will also be a change with the show and shine this year with awards for best of show, top five and this years new addition of three sponsors choice awards for best paint, best wheels and best engineering presented by shopnshine.co.uk, carrs paint and body and voodoo motorsport respectively.

The sun has been booked, the bbq has been stoked, the banners been unfurled and paintwork has been polished, all in anticipation of seeing you all there

Details are on the flier above, or for more info please email [email protected] Or check us out on facebook.

Date: Sunday 12th August 2012

Time: 10am Onwards

Location: Bull'ith'orn Pub, A515, Hurdlow Nr Buxton, Derbyshire, SK17 9QQ


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

Have the wasps been warned ! ?


----------

